# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Paikallisliikennepäivät 2007

## bussifriikki

Moi!

Tuolla Porissahan on nuo paikallisliikennepäivät syyskuussa. Mitäs kaikkea siellä on esillä? Kannattaako käydä, kun olen niihin aikoihin Porissa?

----------


## kuukanko

Paikallisliikennepäivien yhteydessä on perinteisesti näyttely, jolla mm. bussivalmistajat esittelevät uusinta kalustoaan. Kannattaa ilman muuta käydä katsomassa, jos on siellä päin muutenkin.

----------

